# Kabelsatz Pure Power CM L8 430W



## Shi (26. November 2011)

Hey Stefan,

ein Kollege von mir hat sich das obengenannte NT gekauft. 
Nun sind 2 Buchsen vorhanden (am NT) die mit PCIe beschriftet sind, PCIe1 und 2
Es liegt aber nur ein Kabel bei, mit 2 Anschlüssen.
Das ist Absicht oder? Kann man das andere Kabel separat erwerben?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. November 2011)

Ja, das ist Absicht, da wir denken, dass das 430W L8 nicht stark genug für den Betrieb von 2 GPUs mit 6+8 pin Anschlüssen ist. Daher legen wir erst den 630 und 730W Modellen 2 Kabel bei.


----------



## Shi (26. November 2011)

Okay danke, ist das Kabel theoretisch einzeln bestellbar? Rein interessehalber


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. November 2011)

Hm, naja, eigentlich nicht...


----------

